# partner's IELTS overall 4.5 or each band 4.5 (visa 189/190)



## tintin_papay (Jul 3, 2012)

Can any one confirm if partner's required IELTS is: 

overall 4.5 or each band 4.5? Thanks in advance.


----------



## wesmant (Feb 10, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Can any one confirm if partner's required IELTS is:
> 
> overall 4.5 or each band 4.5? Thanks in advance.


Overall 4.5


----------



## sherlock (Mar 28, 2012)

tintin_papay said:


> Can any one confirm if partner's required IELTS is:
> 
> overall 4.5 or each band 4.5? Thanks in advance.


DIAC website says - 
your IELTS TRF Number to show you have a band score of at least four and a half (4.5)* based on all four components*. 

So I am *assuming *it must be overall score.


----------

